# Vasc biosciences test e 250



## swerve57 (Mar 7, 2017)

Has anyone heard of the testosterone ethanate 250 that comes with green label in a 12ml vile and is from a Lab named Vasc Biosciences?


----------



## mugzy (Mar 7, 2017)

That's an interesting lab name, never heard of them. There is absolutely nothing on them in google.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 7, 2017)

First post at its finest.


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 7, 2017)

I think he meant Arcadia Biosciences.   

His next post will be asking for a source.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 7, 2017)

Welcome to the UG... excellent first post. I can already tell you will be a valuable addition to our community...


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 7, 2017)

Oh ya thats a great brand but the name is actually 

Brosciences 

Its a couple bros out in dade county mixin it up in a bath tub.


----------



## Dex (Mar 7, 2017)

That is vile test E.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 8, 2017)

Pin it and let us know ow how it works !!! Oh and welcome how about stats , goals , history ......


----------



## swerve57 (Mar 14, 2017)

*Found Out What The Brand Is and Where It's Made*



Youngblood1984 said:


> Pin it and let us know ow how it works !!! Oh and welcome how about stats , goals , history ......



Yeah well it turns out this Test E 250 is made by a dude who mixes himself down in California and definitely knows his shit. Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx . So far so good. Last week I pinned 750mg but I plan on slowing down to 2ml/week now that I know it's legit and can feel it working. Havent been to the gym yet because I jacked my back the second day after giving myself first injection. I also did the freezer test and it turned cloudy but couldn't see any crystals. My skin is oily and been getting morning wood for the first time in awhile (38 yrs old), and will be hitting the gym hard tomorrow as my back is much better. I was prescribed Test Cyp for the last three years but they wouldn't give me more than 1ml/two weeks so I had to go underground!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 14, 2017)

swerve57 said:


> Yeah well it turns out this Test E 250 is made by a dude who mixes himself down in xxxxxxxxxxx So far so good. Last week I pinned 750mg but I plan on slowing down to 2ml/week now that I know it's legit and can feel it working. Havent been to the gym yet because I jacked my back the second day after giving myself first injection. I also did the freezer test and it turned cloudy but couldn't see any crystals. My skin is oily and been getting morning wood for the first time in awhile (38 yrs old), and will be hitting the gym hard tomorrow as my back is much better. I was prescribed Test Cyp for the last three years but they wouldn't give me more than 1ml/two weeks so I had to go underground!



Pffft you rat... you just announced who is manufacturing steroids on a google indexed forum.


----------



## swerve57 (Mar 14, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Pffft you rat... you just announced who is manufacturing steroids on a google indexed forum.



Whatever Douche Bag, I didn't drop any names and I don't even know if all that info is even true. It came second hand from a not so reliable source. But the Test is real and all that matters. I didn't rat on anybody nor will I ever!


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 14, 2017)

Did your second hand not so reliable source tell you the test was legit?


----------



## Seeker (Mar 14, 2017)

swerve57 said:


> Whatever Douche Bag, I didn't drop any names and I don't even know if all that info is even true. It came second hand from a not so reliable source. But the Test is real and all that matters. I didn't rat on anybody nor will I ever!



Man who dafuq do you think you are coming in here and calling the admn of this board a douch bag?  You piece of shit mother fuker as soon as I park my car you're fuking out of here. Cock sucker


----------



## swerve57 (Mar 14, 2017)

good you can all keep your gay little forum and keep stroking each others pathetic ego's.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 14, 2017)

swerve57 said:


> good you can all keep your gay little forum and keep stroking each others pathetic ego's.



Go to sleep for a while


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 14, 2017)

Lulz this guy doesn't have a clue what he is doing


----------



## swerve57 (Apr 8, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Lulz this guy doesn't have a clue what he is doing



Lulz because you guys are so high and mighty and full of deep wisdom. Psst....Bunch of tools from what I see! I'm just glad my life isn't as pathetic as yours, where I pop wood every time I can show someone up on my gay little forum, the only place where you guys are ever somebody that matters! You guys are a joke!


----------



## Truck (Dec 12, 2019)

Yes I used the test c of that brand and it worked great using the e now


----------



## Truck (Dec 12, 2019)

I used that brand in cyp 250 number went from 311 to 1300 after 8 weeks at 1 ml  cyp 250 a week trying the e now but the oil is heavier and tends to knot and be tender , I’m new to it all and have relied on  friends that are pros at IT


----------



## Boytoy (Dec 12, 2019)

You can learn a lot from a dummy.  Buckle your seat belts.


----------

